# Flextone Mimic



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with the Flextone Mimic? I just sold my college class books to Amazon and picked one up through them along with a quiver critter. Are these products any good?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a quiver critter and I'm not that sold on it.


----------

